# PS2 DVDS in bangalore



## vm_killer (May 24, 2007)

hi guys,

have been searching for shops selling ps2 dvds. can anyone provide me pointers to shops other than national bazaar?


----------



## ImAClown (May 24, 2007)

its hard to get ps2 dvds so plz donate or gift ur ps2 to me if not impossible


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 24, 2007)

why u r not using hard disk


----------



## vm_killer (May 28, 2007)

i own the slim version of ps2 which doesnt has the hard disk.


----------



## dd_wingrider (May 28, 2007)

there is one below planet M on brigade road


----------



## vm_killer (May 28, 2007)

why dont we have a sticky thread for console gaming..
can the admins do it?


----------



## =CrAzYG33K= (May 28, 2007)

There are no PS2 DVDs on SP Road afaik ..
You could try National Market though...


----------



## Gigacore (May 29, 2007)

U wont easily find Legal Version in SP Road and especially in National Mart!!


----------



## wizrulz (May 29, 2007)

Intel_Gigacore said:
			
		

> U wont easily find Legal Version in SP Road and especially in National Mart!!



And u think he is asking for legal one's


----------



## s18000rpm (May 29, 2007)

you'll get loads of games at *Toys Kemp at Brigade road*, i think they are pirated (cost ~100-200) but still sold in such a famous shop


----------



## Gigacore (May 29, 2007)

Thats great!! @ 18000


----------



## s18000rpm (May 29, 2007)

thats frm where i bought NFS PU, F1C, NFS MW (but Original PC ones).

you'll find these PS2 games in baskets (you wont miss it)


----------



## vm_killer (Jun 5, 2007)

i know brigade road but dont remember toys kemp.
any pointers to it?


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 5, 2007)

oops, its not Toys Kemp, its *Sapphire* , that shop is a corner shop. opposite Planet M, & near Levi's


----------



## vm_killer (Jun 6, 2007)

thanks dude...
will check out and let others know abt it.


----------



## wirelessraj (Jun 9, 2007)

There is one store in S P Road selling only console games. As you enter S P Road take the first left diagonal road & then the first left lane, its the second or third store on the left side. The name of the store starts with Media (I think, not sure though).

Hope this helps!!


----------



## vm_killer (Jun 21, 2007)

the games at sapphire are not the latest ones. but u do get it for some 95 bucks.
have found another shop in the same lane (opposite side of amoeba). its a new one and have put up an advertising board saying they sell all kinda video games. here u get all latest games. check out.


----------



## Hells_Fury (Jun 21, 2007)

Theres a shop opposite to Sapphires that sells PS2 DVDs too. I think its called Glasgow Computers. You can also check out Landmark @ Forum mall. Most of the Sony World shops also sell them.


----------

